# What do stay at home mums do!



## churchielondon (Jan 16, 2014)

Maybe a silly question but can anyone help me understand what women living in Dubai do all day. I'm self employed in the uk, but when I relocate with my husband that will stop. I have a 11 year, but I'm getting nervous about what I'm going to do all day, apart from cleaning when she's at school?! 😳😳 what's the possibility of me getting a job or doing some volunteering???


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

churchielondon said:


> what women living in Dubai do all day?


Their personal trainers


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mrs TWG schedule for a typical week;

Cinema one day, reading and watching soaps the next, next day at a mall including lunch, time in gym and/or sitting in the sun the next day, then cleaning/food planning/reading.

But not necessarily in that order. Somewhere in there she Skypes Uk friends, does the accounts, sits in the sun even more and maybe go to the Mall again.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Mrs V. sat on her arse for a few months, went stark raving mad talking to the inane morons that think salons, shopping, malls and nail bars constitute a way of life, and went and got herself a job.

If you are trepidatious of being a 'stay at home mum', then don't!
Of course, any earnings need to cover the additional childcare costs.
Part-time work is very thin on the ground..


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> Mrs V. sat on her arse for a few months, went stark raving mad talking to the inane morons that think salons, shopping, malls and nail bars constitute a way of life, and went and got herself a job.
> 
> If you are trepidatious of being a 'stay at home mum', then don't!
> Of course, any earnings need to cover the additional childcare costs.
> Part-time work is very thin on the ground..


I skipped over the morons. I don't have children. So I got dogs and decided to help an animal rescue. Part-time work is hard to find. I just applied for a full-time job but I'm not sure I want to have so much volunteer time stolen from me. Plus, I hate being told what to do. Hey ho.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> I skipped over the morons. I don't have children. So I got dogs and decided to help an animal rescue. Part-time work is hard to find. I just applied for a full-time job but I'm not sure I want to have so much volunteer time stolen from me. Plus, I hate being told what to do. Hey ho.


Mrs V skipped it too, but there's a lot of it about!


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

This might be a helpful guide:










Don't worry, you'll find tons of activities, running errands will always be a challenge, city discovering, for routine, you'll establish it yourself depending on the seasons (when its really hot vs. nice weather periods).

You can have tons of work out sessions,home stay moms gathering at malls, women only jogging inside the mall, personal trainer (we don't mean you need one....or do you?)

Some will find a cause, like feeding stray cats or helping out labors, or wandering in malls.

You can learn a new hobby, go sky diving, drag your husband into those annoying Salasa lessons (Please don't do that) 

Pick a fight with the neighbors, building management, maintenance guys. Do the annoying car oil changing thing , gather sea shells.

You'll find your cup of tea. You can always consider working part time, or even starting your own buisness.

Go nuts, the skies are the limit. If I was a home stay mom (considering that I'm your typical scruffy guy) I would do my one favorite hobby --> Sleep till 2pm then wake up for the next 3 hrs doing nothing but staring at the wall


----------

